

Sen. Roy Blunt[R] admits he put the ‘Monsanto Protection Act’ Into Spending Bill - headShrinker
http://www.disinfo.com/2013/04/republicanr-oy-blunt-revealed-as-senator-who-snuck-monsanto-protection-act-into-spending-bill/

======
dmm
People love to blame actions like this on lobbyists but Monsanto is a popular
company in some areas.

They employ a lot of scientists and the maintenance of their extensive labs,
certifying HVAC and safety equipment, etc creates a lot of work for people in
the St Louis area.

He was probably working closely with Monsanto on this rider but it's probably
popular with many of the citizens he represents.

------
Duhck
This is pretty shiesty. I wonder if there is anything we (the american people)
can do to change this type of behavior?

I honestly dont know what someone like myself can do to take action and have
my voice heard.

